# Record hunts?



## Wallijig (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone else record there hunts? I mounted camera on my bow couple yrs. ago it changed my whole hunting perspective. Plus get to go relive some of the encounters I had. Should be able to look at some other deer & turkey hunts I did threw link also if wish.
Here's one nice buck I passed on:


----------



## lswoody (Jul 6, 2011)

Never done it myself but that's a cool video.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 9, 2011)

Never done it myself, but I'm going to this year. Taking a different approach though. I got a Primos trail cam that takes 60 sec video clips, and after seeing the quality, I decided I'm going to try to pull it off this year. Keeping it aimed right down the shooting lane and hoping I get a shot in time.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 9, 2011)

Couple yrs. ago I got tired on not seeing any camera with view finder, could zoom & take quality video's that mount to a bow. So, I just bought a demo camera at Sam Club for $120. Rigged up a mount it to put it on my bow works great.
Here's setup:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats sweet... really small too.. I've never seen one with the flip out screen that size.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 9, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Thats sweet... really small too.. I've never seen one with the flip out screen that size.



I have fixed up 4-5 bows this way now for friends.
Here's link to camera:
https://www.samsung.com/us/photography/camcorders/SMX-C20BN/XAA


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 10, 2011)

That's pretty affordable.. how does it work in low light?


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 10, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> That's pretty affordable.. how does it work in low light?



I have used it to see things in that last light that I could not see with naked eye. Like on something I could just see outline one I could make out better zooming in & looking at screen. Kinda like a pair of binos. Does not work in dark. 
Here's video of buck out around 75-100 yrds. I could see movement with naked eye, but could not tell what it was til I zoomed in.


----------



## 200racing (Jul 12, 2011)

i use a small flexible tripod wrapped around my stabilzer to hold a fuji waterproof dig. camera. works pretty good.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 15, 2011)

Spend the extra $100 and get a GoPro. These things are amazing!


----------



## basshunter25 (Aug 5, 2011)

I used to video hunt with a couple of buddies and we got some great footage but as time goes by people get busy and it seems the season gets shorter so it got harder to team up to get quality footage. I did the whole video tape my own hunt thing and had a few nice doe kills that way but obviously quality went down from fumbling between bow and camera. Also messed me up on what would have been my biggest buck. I ended up shooting a 140 in the shoulder because he was in camera frame instead of waiting for him to take a few more steps and get a perfect angle but out of viewfinder. To boot I double punched the record button, trailed him for two days to no avail. That was when i was shooting for a sponsered team and the pressure of trying to get footage got to be too much and the fun was taken out of it. Last year i didn't bring a camera with me once and shot a great ten point. I miss videohunting so this year i am going to just make a mount for my iphone on my stabilizer and catch whatever footage I can on that. It takes hd video and after I press record I don't have anything else to think about but making the shot. Sure the "shot" will be shaky but better than nothing.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 7, 2011)

basshunter25 said:


> I used to video hunt with a couple of buddies and we got some great footage but as time goes by people get busy and it seems the season gets shorter so it got harder to team up to get quality footage. I did the whole video tape my own hunt thing and had a few nice doe kills that way but obviously quality went down from fumbling between bow and camera. Also messed me up on what would have been my biggest buck. I ended up shooting a 140 in the shoulder because he was in camera frame instead of waiting for him to take a few more steps and get a perfect angle but out of viewfinder. To boot I double punched the record button, trailed him for two days to no avail. That was when i was shooting for a sponsered team and the pressure of trying to get footage got to be too much and the fun was taken out of it. Last year i didn't bring a camera with me once and shot a great ten point. I miss videohunting so this year i am going to just make a mount for my iphone on my stabilizer and catch whatever footage I can on that. It takes hd video and after I press record I don't have anything else to think about but making the shot. Sure the "shot" will be shaky but better than nothing.



Still waitin on that invite. Gladwin has revealed a nice 1.5 y.o 6 point I have my sights on :roll:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 7, 2011)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> Spend the extra $100 and get a GoPro. These things are amazing!



I heard they couldnt suck any harder in low light conditions. Have you filmed any hunts with it yet?


----------



## switchback (Aug 21, 2011)

I was looking at buying the Go Pro but realized they don't do as good as the videos you watch on you tube unless your within about 20yds. and no zoom. If you watch the treestand turkey hunt or shooting bow with go pro mounted to hat, you'll see how hard it is to see the actual hit or shot. It's outstanding for really close mounting facing you or moving fast past things that are close.


----------

